
East Village Bar Boldly Bans Customers Who Say ‘Literally’ - thisisit
http://www.grubstreet.com/2018/01/east-village-bar-boldly-bans-customers-who-say-literally.html
======
meri_dian
Now just add "What's a computer?" to the blacklist and we'll be golden.

~~~
cjbenedikt
Or:" kinda like"

